# awesome hunt



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Got out this weekend for my second hunt on snows in central sask. Had a hard time finding birds last night but was able to find one field holding a lot of birds, got permission to hunt it and called my buddy to tell him the game plan. This morning the snows were coming from everywhere. We shot 42 by 7:30 when we called it quits. To make an aswesome morning even better I was able to shoot my first banded bird ( leg band). The best part is that this is only the begining of the migration many more birds to come. Sorry forgot the camera at home, I would have loved to shown you guys the memories I took from this morning.


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a blast


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

So where did you stash the 2 extra birds. 

Sounds like a blast. See many dirty birds?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

That sounds like an awesome hunt. I hope I can get revenge on the snows when they come down for what they did to us last spring. we have a new game plan for them


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

sorry, forgot to mention that my buddies younger brother came with us so we were npt over our limit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to hear, what was the juvy percentage?


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

i would say that about 80% were juvy.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

80% of what you killed were Juvy or 80% of what you saw flying were Juvy? I'm guessing 80% of what you killed. If it was 80% flying it must have been one hell of a hatch.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

fowlmouth said:


> i would say that about 80% were juvy.


Good to hear! Thanks for the report, your helping these next 3 weeks seem even longer. :x


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

yes about 80% that we killed were juvy.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Can't wait to get up there. 17 days and counting. What percentage of juvies are you seeing in the flocks?


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

it is really tough to say a percentage and I do not want to be the guy that puts a value on the number of juvies that gets guys fired up. What I will say is that from what I seen last weekend there seemed to be a good number of juvies in the air. Take it for what it is worth, cause it is going to be what it is going to be.


----------

